
Bank of Japan Refuses Trader Work from Home Due to Cybersecurity Risks - ferros
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-17/boj-refuses-trader-requests-to-work-from-home-breaking-with-fed
======
jesterson
Knowing how cybersecurity is handled in vast majority of japanese companies, I
wonder why they even consider WFH as an option.

